# ATTN HerbertK



## Nolamatt (Feb 4, 2005)

Herbert I have a 2004 Classic I am about to put all new components on it and was thinking about getting it painted on the front triangle. I was wondering if this would void my warranty?

Thanks
Matt


----------



## HerbertK (Sep 23, 2004)

Nolamatt said:


> Herbert I have a 2004 Classic I am about to put all new components on it and was thinking about getting it painted on the front triangle. I was wondering if this would void my warranty?
> 
> Thanks
> Matt



Matt,
Paint does not void the warranty. In terms of warranty though I always recommend that people register their warranty and keep the sales receipt.

Have fun with your Classic re-build

Herbert
Litespeed

www.litespeed.com


----------



## Nolamatt (Feb 4, 2005)

Thanks for the reply. Yeah I still have the receipt and regestered online.


----------

